# Will a TiVo Stream "Stream" from an S3 HD that is on the Network?



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

I am planning to set up a "MoCA network" with a Roamio and an S3 HD with MoCA adapters. I have also purchased a stand alone TiVo Stream. 

With an S3 HD, a Roamio (basic), and a TiVo Stream on a "MoCA network" will the TiVo Stream "Stream" from the S3?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Short answer, no. The Stream only works with S4's and newer.


----------



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

So the only way to "Steam" content that is on the S3 HD would be to transfer the content via the MoCA network to the Roamio and then the transfered content could be "Streamed?"


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Right. The only work-around is to copy a program to the Roamio and then stream it (as long as it's not copy-protected).


----------

